# University of Idaho Murders



## Blizzard (Nov 23, 2022)

Are any of you following the story of the 4 University of Idaho students that were murdered a week and a half ago?



Here's the summary:

https://www.nytimes.com/article/university-idaho-students-killed-moscow.html



Got to believe there is a lot to this investigation that's not being shared publicly because so much of what has been shared doesn't make a lot of sense.  Will be interesting to see where this ends up.


----------



## AWP (Nov 23, 2022)

I followed it a bit early on. I can see both sides of the “lack of information” and “why isn’t there a suspect” arguments. Regardless, the whole case seems odd.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 23, 2022)

Killer knew one or more of the victims, probably th wonder what (if any) drugs were in their systems to allow the killer to stab multiple people.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Nov 23, 2022)

I’ll see if I can find the article, but 10-14 days prior, less than 3 miles away, a couple found their dog skinned and filleted outside their home.

Possible lead up to 70s/80s style serial killer?

Edit to add:

Cops rule out link between skinned pet dog and murdered University of Idaho students

Article says it’s unrelated, but considering they have no idea who skinned the dog, or killed the students, I don’t see how they can make that certain. Especially with how they handled the murders initially.


----------



## Andoni (Nov 23, 2022)

This is an excellent page, especially the specific FAQs and summary of official statements about the Moscow Idaho coed murders. 

King Street Homicide | Moscow, ID


----------



## Andoni (Nov 23, 2022)

If you scroll down, there is an FAQ. ￼


----------



## Andoni (Nov 23, 2022)

Looked like a complete communication clusterfuck initially- Community Councilmembers telling the Mayor to stop making statements in the press is sus, I mean, why no call or email? Lol. Almost like internet rot has bled into common sense.


----------



## Kaldak (Nov 23, 2022)

Andoni said:


> common sense



What is this concept you speak of here?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 23, 2022)

I have absolutely nothing to contribute to this thread, other than....

I-DA-HO!

Knew a girl from there...😉😁


----------



## JedisonsDad (Nov 24, 2022)

Idaho murders: Third unsolved stabbing attack resurfaces amid college slaying mystery | Fox News


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 25, 2022)

They will never figure out who did it.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 28, 2022)

Polar Bear said:


> They will never figure out who did it.


I won’t say this. There is a small town in Indiana where a lot of people thought the same thing. They finally caught the guy just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 28, 2022)

BloodStripe said:


> I won’t say this. There is a small town in Indiana where a lot of people thought the same thing. They finally caught the guy just a few weeks ago.


The Delphi murders


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 28, 2022)

Polar Bear said:


> They will never figure out who did it.


Serial killers eventually get caught.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 28, 2022)

Polar Bear said:


> The Delphi murders


Yes sir. Not far from where I grew up and went to college. How they missed a local being the guy for several years blows my mind.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 6, 2022)

Idaho murders: 25 to 40% of students chose not to return to campus, university says

25%-40% didn't come back?  I mean I get it, but wow...


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 6, 2022)

I understand the police not releasing a lot of details but given all the resources brought to bear, along with the additional spotlight on this case, it's absolutely puzzling to me as to why no suspects or anything are being named at this point.

Timing and location of nearby activities, as reported here, are interesting:
University of Idaho Murders: Some Question if Reported Disturbance Outside Frat Is Connected to Killings


----------



## Gunz (Dec 6, 2022)

I don't think this was a serial killer. I think one or two of the victims pissed off the wrong person (a seriously angry demented person) and he took out collaterals because they were all on the same floor...and asleep...and it was convenient. College kids sleep like the dead--no pun intended. We forget that cuz we're all wired from life.

If it was a serial killer there probably would've been evidence of sexual assault or deviancy...and the cops are saying there wasn't. And keep in mind if there was some incident between the killer and the target victim (or victims) that triggered all this, it could've happened weeks ago or any time...not necessarily on the same night.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 12, 2022)

Jesus. 

Idaho murders: Father of slain victim says she had 'big open wounds,' calls police 'cowards'


----------



## Andoni (Dec 12, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Jesus.
> 
> Idaho murders: Father of slain victim says she had 'big open wounds,' calls police 'cowards'


What a nightmare


----------



## MIkeH92467 (Dec 12, 2022)

FDR once said that Admirals either talk too little or too much. I guess it's the same for police. Why the Moscow chief said the killings were "targeted" before the bodies were cold is something I can't figure out. I was a student at Florida State when Bundy went on his rampage at the Chi Omega house. This is something the University of Idaho students will never forget. I visited Moscow a few years back, it's hard to imagine a more unlikely place for this kind of horrific crime.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 30, 2022)

No details yet but suspect arrested:
https://www.kare11.com/article/news...ders/293-dc4920a4-91ee-4cd0-b539-d0c11446abca


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 30, 2022)

Blizzard said:


> No details yet but suspect arrested:
> https://www.kare11.com/article/news...ders/293-dc4920a4-91ee-4cd0-b539-d0c11446abca


Wow, fucking PhD student.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 30, 2022)

Started to listen to the press conference,  no real details can be released. We won't get info until the extradition hearing, and a little more once he's back in Idaho. 

Telling that they are still asking for info connecting him with the victims.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 30, 2022)

Article about the alleged killer. A couple of things I found interesting:

-They mentioned his political affiliation at least three times, including in the headline.  Why is that important, or even relevant?



> Mcloughlin said Kohberger was 'down to Earth,' when he graduated junior year. But at the start of senior year, Kohberger returned 'thinner than a rail,' had turned 'aggressive' and taken up boxing...
> 
> Kohberger said he has 'no idea' what prompted the sudden change.



Shit, I know what prompted it:









> 'He would always looked bugged eye'd* like on drugs *and nobody in the class really never talked to him that's why he only went for 2 years and left without taking the final exam,' he said.



Yep, called it.


----------



## Cookie_ (Dec 30, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> -They mentioned his political affiliation at least three times, including in the headline. Why is that important, or even relevant?



Up until probably the start of the past decade Libertarian was more likely to be associated with "radical liberal" in Europe as opposed to how we see it as "small government"; maybe the author was viewing it that way? The Daily mail is more of a right-wing tabloid.

It'd make the dive into his veganism make more sense, since that's usually a left-leaning thing too. 

It's unimportant to the story either way.


----------



## AWP (Dec 30, 2022)

The cynic in methinks there are two reasons to mention the political affiliation of "bad" people:
1. Further divide and demonize the various parties
2. Metrics in search engines. "libertarian murderer", republican murderer" "conservative murderer" "liberal murderer"... Hits on stories to feed into "Party x is bad."


----------



## Muppet (Dec 31, 2022)

They caught the guy, a college student, 4 hours from me in the  Poconos, a mountain community. He was at his parents house.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 31, 2022)

DNA analysis from a geneology website.
Local, KSAT, station says they followed (tracked) him to PA.
Cops did a good job keeping details close hold and not letting parents and the press force a leak.
A couple of parents need to apologize for comments made to the press.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 31, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> DNA analysis from a geneology website.
> Local, KSAT, station says they followed (tracked) him to PA.
> Cops did a good job keeping details close hold and not letting parents and the press force a leak.
> A couple of parents need to apologize for comments made to the press.


Agree.  From what it sounds like, this is how all investigations should be handled -- tight lipped.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Dec 31, 2022)

I'm no serial killer but.....a criminal justice grad student and you're leaving DNA all over a mass murder scene. Maybe deep down he wanted to be caught? Have you heard of a hat and gloves MF'er??

I wonder what is do-boi name will be in prison or if he'll end up on death row? Idaho only has like 8 dudes there now, and they had to call off a lethal injection because they couldn't source the drugs.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 31, 2022)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> I'm no serial killer but.....a criminal justice grad student and you're leaving DNA all over a mass murder scene. Maybe deep down he wanted to be caught? You have heard of a hat and gloves MF'er??
> 
> I wonder what is do-boi name will be in prison or if he'll end up on death row? Idaho only has like 8 dudes there now, and they had to call off a lethal injection because they couldn't source the drugs.


Skin cells underneath the victims fingernails is my guess.
Gloves and a hat don't cover everything.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 1, 2023)

Blizzard said:


> Agree.  From what it sounds like, this is how all investigations should be handled -- tight lipped.


Agree....the department was given so much bad press because they weren't talking....


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jan 1, 2023)

DA SWO said:


> Skin cells underneath the victims fingernails is my guess.
> Gloves and a hat don't cover everything.



Yes, definitely possible. 

They say he got them in their sleep and I didn't read anything about a struggle but admittedly I didn't want to read much about this story. Only a couple articles after they caught the guy.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 1, 2023)

Kraut783 said:


> Agree....the department was given so much bad press because they weren't talking....


The only real valid critique of the Moscow PD I can see -- and it's a big one -- is when they initially reported there was no threat to the public after the bodies were discovered.  This clearly wasn't the case as the suspect was still at large.  Now, there may be some other info that hasn't been released to support their decision, but I can't possibly imagine what it would be.  I think they tried to walk that comment back a little after a couple days.


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 1, 2023)

Blizzard said:


> when they initially reported there was no threat to the public after the bodies were discovered



I may be wrong here, but I took that to mean that it was a targeted, not random, attack. The killer isn't going to randomly hit homes, so don't panic.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 1, 2023)

Blizzard said:


> The only real valid critique of the Moscow PD I can see -- and it's a big one -- is when they initially reported there was no threat to the public after the bodies were discovered.  This clearly wasn't the case as the suspect was still at large.  Now, there may be some other info that hasn't been released to support their decision, but I can't possibly imagine what it would be.  I think they tried to walk that comment back a little after a couple days.



I think they might’ve had pretty clear evidence that it was targeted. I know they backed off that statement, too, but it would explain the initial report. It’s my guess that one of those girls might’ve rejected the advances of this creep, maybe the dude felt humiliated…and hence the rage.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jan 5, 2023)

So it looks like the guy did go through a lot of trouble to hide what he was up to, but for the life of me I can't see how he didn't think he'd be caught. 

Found a K-Bar knife sheath at the murder scene with killer's DNA still on it. Also says there was cell phone location pings until 2:47am then goes silent until just after the murder when it pings south of the town the murders took place. Also, doorbell cam video linking his car to the scene. Left a shoe impression which we would be unavoidable and will likely be matched to him. Visited the scene 12 fricken' times, and again after the murders.  NY Post Everything Learned

_"DNA analysis, which was conducted the following day in the Idaho State Lab, showed a sample from the trash belonged to Kohberger’s father, Michael, with more than 99% accuracy. " _NY Post Article

Killer had no known link to the victims.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jan 5, 2023)

Gunz said:


> I think they might’ve had pretty clear evidence that it was targeted. I know they backed off that statement, too, but it would explain the initial report. It’s my guess that one of those girls might’ve rejected the advances of this creep, maybe the dude felt humiliated…and hence the rage.



Definitely targeted, but no known link to the victims.....yet. 

Wannabe Cop for fucks sake...


----------



## Gunz (Jan 6, 2023)

I read all 18 pages of the arrest affidavit. Apparently he was surveilling the residence since June. He used a USMC Kabar and left the sheath next to one of the victims. One of the roommates who wasn't hurt actually encountered him in a hallway and he walked right passed her on his way out. They've got cellphone data, tons of video of his vehicle, matching DNA from the sheath and the family garbage in Pennsylvania. They were on to the Hyundai Elantra pretty quick and had the suspect's name from a university cop who matched up the car to a student.

Criminology major, my ass. What a stupid bastard. 

The LEOs might've pissed everybody off by keeping their traps shut, but they were quietly nailing this fucker down tight.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 6, 2023)

Yeah, the details are pretty incriminating. Not criticizing the roommate who saw him but damn:

"Identified only as D.M., the witness told authorities she heard what she thought was Goncalves playing with her dog in one of the upstairs bedrooms at around 4:00 a.m. – which was the time the stabbings took place. Shortly after, she said she heard Goncalves say something to the effect of "There's someone here."

D.M. told police she checked outside her door, but did not see anyone. She then opened her door a second time after she heard crying coming out of Kernodle's room, and a man say something to the effect of "it's okay, I'm going to help you."

D.M. told police she opened the door a third time, and saw the suspect walking toward her. He walked past her as she stood in a "frozen shock phase." She said the suspect then walked toward the back sliding glass door, and she locked herself in heroom."

https://www.fox9.com/news/idaho-mur...ohberger-less-than-2-weeks-aftr-idaho-murders


----------



## Gunz (Jan 6, 2023)

Blizzard said:


> Not criticizing the roommate who saw him but damn:



Damn is right. She sees a guy dressed all in black wearing a mask walking through the house at 4am and nobody bothers to call 911 until almost noon??


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jan 6, 2023)

To say these suburban type college kids are soft is an understatement.  Probably knew exacwhat was happening and didn't want to be the one to "discover" the bodies.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 6, 2023)

Blizzard said:


> Yeah, the details are pretty incriminating. Not criticizing the roommate who saw him but damn:
> 
> "Identified only as D.M., the witness told authorities she heard what she thought was Goncalves playing with her dog in one of the upstairs bedrooms at around 4:00 a.m. – which was the time the stabbings took place. Shortly after, she said she heard Goncalves say something to the effect of "There's someone here."
> 
> ...


Got a 404 error trying to follow the link.

Weird things happen at college party houses.  Might not have been unusual to hear/see the kinds of things the room mate saw or heard (crying, load noises, strange man in the house).  Especially if the witness was drowsy/intoxicated.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jan 6, 2023)

Good point. ^


----------



## AWP (Jan 6, 2023)

No matter the reason, she will carry this weight for the rest of her life. No amount of therapy will return her to her life before that night.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 6, 2023)

AWP said:


> No matter the reason, she will carry this weight for the rest of her life. No amount of therapy will return her to her life before that night.


"Survivor's guilt" for sure.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 6, 2023)

Marauder06 said:


> Got a 404 error trying to follow the link.
> 
> Weird things happen at college party houses.  Might not have been unusual to hear/see the kinds of things the room mate saw or heard (crying, load noises, strange man in the house).  Especially if the witness was drowsy/intoxicated.



Yeah, thinking back to my kid's college days...student housing...they keep to their rooms, come out once in a while to microwave popcorn then disappear back into the room. Maybe she thought the dude had been partying with some of the others...maybe she was scared and suspicious but didn't want to call 911 and be wrong and ostracized later.

Nothing in the report indicates screaming or alarm. Heavy sleepers maybe, and as you say, drowsy with alcohol.

Still...she'll carry it for life.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 6, 2023)

Gunz said:


> Yeah, thinking back to my kid's college days...student housing...they keep to their rooms, come out once in a while to microwave popcorn then disappear back into the room. Maybe she thought the dude had been partying with some of the others...maybe she was scared and suspicious but didn't want to call 911 and be wrong and ostracized later.
> 
> Nothing in the report indicates screaming or alarm. Heavy sleepers maybe, and as you say, drowsy with alcohol.
> 
> Still...she'll carry it for life.


Totally.  It's a college party house.  0430 in the morning.  Everyone was partying.  It's normal (for them) to have strange people come and go.  It's normal to see people masked up in the post(?)-COVID era.  It's probably normal for a young woman to want to protect herself from a strange man she doesn't know, dressed in dark clothes with a mask over his face, that she sees in her house in the dark hours of the morning, by locking herself in.  I've never been a young woman so I'm not sure about how normal it is, but that seems pretty prudent to me.

She's going to wonder "why didn't he kill me too" and "why didn't I do something different" for the rest of her life.

The answer to the first question is, "It doesn't matter.  You lived.  Make  yours a life worth living" and the second is "It most likely wouldn't have made any difference, and if you had intervened, there would probably have just been one more body."


----------



## MIkeH92467 (Jan 6, 2023)

Saying there was no threat to the public was definitely a mistake. There were all sorts of things they could have said besides that. That might have been enough to tip off the killer that they knew he where he was (or wasn't). I definitely think they should have also not said the killings were targeted. That's something else that leads to other questions and risks tipping off the killer. I think somebody with some real expertise in this stuff had a "come to Jesus meeting" with them about the importance of keeping their mouths shut. Once they got through their heads they did the right thing. When I was a reporter I often asked questions of cops that I either knew wouldn't be answered or that I actually hoped wouldn't be. It was my job to ask questions. It was their job to protect the integrity of their investigations. I never took it personally when my  questions didn't get answered; it goes with the territory. As for the parents apologizing, well, if it was my kid that was killed I might say some regrettable things to, but I expect that dealing with pressure from grieving families is part of their job too. What makes no sense whatever to me is how four people could be killed so horribly with a knife and the other 3 victims and the survivor didn't hear anything? Without going into gory details can anyone tell me if it's possible to do something like that so quietly that no one would have noticed?


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jan 7, 2023)

They were sleeping. Also, a K-Bar is a 7" blade.

You can knife someone through the aorta or throat into their carotid and jugular and they would be dangerously low on blood pressure before they knew what was happening.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 7, 2023)

MIkeH92467 said:


> Without going into gory details can anyone tell me if it's possible to do something like that so quietly that no one would have noticed?



Of course it can be done. It's been done many times and it was done by this dipshit without any special training whatsoever. Richard Speck killed eight student nurses in the same house with a knife on one night in 1966. One example among many.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 7, 2023)

Gunz said:


> Of course it can be done. It's been done many times and it was done by this dipshit without any special training whatsoever. Richard Speck killed eight student nurses in the same house with a knife on one night in 1966. One example among many.


I think Speck was grabbing them as they came in the door.  At least that's what I remember from "Mindhunter."  ;)


----------



## Gunz (Jan 7, 2023)

Marauder06 said:


> I think Speck was grabbing them as they came in the door.  At least that's what I remember from "Mindhunter."  ;)



Not exactly. But you're right, it can't really compare to the Idaho murders. This is from Wikipedia on Speck

Murder of eight student nurses​


At 11 p.m. on July 13, 1966, Speck broke into the 2319 E. 100th St townhouse in Chicago's Jeffery Manor neighborhood; the townhouse was functioning as a dormitory for student nurses. He entered and, using only a knife, killed Gloria Davy, Patricia Matusek, Nina Jo Schmale, Pamela Wilkening, Suzanne Farris, Mary Ann Jordan, Merlita Gargullo, and Valentina Pasion. Speck, who later claimed he was both drunk and high on drugs, may have originally planned to commit a routine burglary.[9] Speck held the women in a room for hours, leading them out one by one, stabbing or strangling each to death, then finally raping and strangling his last victim, 22-year-old Gloria Davy. Intervals of between twenty and thirty minutes elapsed between each murder.[10]


Still, the question...is what happened in Idaho "possible?" Obviously it's possible.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jan 7, 2023)

Guy looked like a clown in the suicide padded vest they gave him in jail. 

If he's found guilty, I hope Idaho can source those meds...


----------



## BloodStripe (Sunday at 11:59 AM)

If I’m going to stab a bunch of people, a Kabar would be one of my last choices for a knife type. It’s got a thick blade, better for hacking at trees and survival type situations than mass murder.


----------



## DA SWO (Sunday at 2:46 PM)

BloodStripe said:


> If I’m going to stab a bunch of people, a Kabar would be one of my last choices for a knife type. It’s got a thick blade, better for hacking at trees and survival type situations than mass murder.


Worked for him.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sunday at 3:05 PM)

DA SWO said:


> Worked for him.


Sort of. Yes he killed 4 people but I’d bet that weapon got super dull and he got hurt on it as a result.


----------



## Gunz (Sunday at 3:25 PM)

BloodStripe said:


> Sort of. Yes he killed 4 people but I’d bet that weapon got super dull and he got hurt on it as a result.




Unrelated to the murders, but yeah, a Kabar is a fighting knife _and _utility tool. A bayonet is engineered for one specific purpose. It’s also better balanced and can be thrown with more accuracy. I know this because we spent hours of downtime throwing bayonets into banana tree trunks.

If we’re talking Marine stabbing weapons, some of the Raiders in WW2 took big aviation screwdrivers and sharpened them to a point on a grinder.


----------



## MIkeH92467 (Yesterday at 11:54 PM)

Gunz said:


> Not exactly. But you're right, it can't really compare to the Idaho murders. This is from Wikipedia on Speck
> 
> Murder of eight student nurses​
> 
> ...


You're right. It's just something that I'm having a hard time wrapping my mind around.


----------

